# Now =EOS Rebel SL1 or Wait to get EOS M MK II



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Dear Sir.
I will need a small Camera to carry with me in every days just point and shoot for recorded pictures ( yes, I already have the Cheapo one = Canon SX 160 IS , and Love her). and I have Most of the " L " Lens and some of the Canon Lenses.
The Question are to go to get Canon EOS REBEL SL1= the smallest DSLR that I can use with all canon Lenses, or Wait for the New EOS-M MK II come out to the market and buy the EF lens connector/ adaptor too .\
Yes, For DSLR, I have Canon 20 D, 1DS, 5D MK II and 7D( no up date for Bodies yet)----Yes, I am waiting for the new generation of 1DX( MK II ) or 3D in 2014.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madam
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 23, 2013)

Depends on how much size and weight are important to you. I think that the advantage of the EOS M, compared with SL1 is only the size. But anyway EOS M does not fit in your pocket. Or you can order a jacket with pockets giants. : Using the adapter for EF lenses, you can enjoy your lenses, but the small size is lost. :-\ I do not get excited to buy a set of lenses for another bayonet. I would choose something like G1X, or jump right in SL1.


----------



## surapon (Sep 23, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Depends on how much size and weight are important to you. I think that the advantage of the EOS M, compared with SL1 is only the size. But anyway EOS M does not fit in your pocket. Or you can order a jacket with pockets giants. : Using the adapter for EF lenses, you can enjoy your lenses, but the small size is lost. :-\ I do not get excited to buy a set of lenses for another bayonet. I would choose something like G1X, or jump right in SL1.



Thank you, Sir, Dear ajfoto.
Let me research about G1X , G 16 and May wait another 3-4 months for the New EOS M MK II to compare the quality of the picture first, and after that , I will make decision.
You are right, The Size and the weight are the most important for me now.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## Famateur (Sep 23, 2013)

One thing to consider is that the EOS M2 will likely have the new Dual Pixel CMOS sensor (for fast live view AF) that was introduced in the 70D. If that's important to you, it might be worth a few months of waiting. It might also have some other enhancements, like WiFi, that would set it apart from the first generation M.

You might also find that the 22MM F2 STM lens is great for walkabout photos. Perhaps those with the EOS M can offer their input on how that combination performs for everyday use...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2013)

The SL1 and "M" are totally different cameras. When the M2 arrives, it may be just a minor upgrade. At some later point, there is supposedly going to be a enthusiast mirrorless with more professional features. Don't bet on it, it may be all ready to go, and never actually released due to market conditions. 

If you need a camera, get one, if you really don't have to have one, I'd hold off. I've been holding off for over a year, waiting for something that would make me want to upgrade my old 40D. I've had a couple of 7D's and have FF bodies, but keep going back to the 40D as a backup. I bought my wife a 1G X, its fine, I ended up paying very little for it after the rebates last fall, so its a freebie.

I am really not expecting to see a crop body that is advanced enough to make me jump.


----------



## birtembuk (Sep 23, 2013)

K. Surapon, I just happened to try these two in a shop where I was spending my hard earned money on some new items. Being of similar size, it obviously comes down to personal preference. As such, I'd give a go to the SL1. 

The M is very well build and is nicely designed BUT, for me DSLR shooter, I just can't take photos using the screen. Call me old school but I need the viewfinder to isolate myself and the subject for the composition I like. If you're used to take pix with phones, that should be fine from the screen. 

Though I've got rather big hands, I find the SL1 just nice to hold. Nice touch screen, light, inconspicuous, and no need for new lenses as they are already in my bag. I'm in no hurry, but when (and if) the next version comes out (hopefully with the new crop sensor) I'll sell my 60D for this one. Lighter in my pocket and more space for my heavier gear


----------

